# Video WDC 2011



## Tim Scheller (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,

some impressions of the WDC 2011 and many other championchips on www.working-dog.eu

http://www.working-dog.eu/meisterschaft-details-mit-bildern/1554/Working-Dog-Championship-2011

Have fun!


----------

